# Monthly Computer Cube Competition 5: October 2009



## qqwref (Oct 1, 2009)

This is the fifth monthly speedsolving.com computer cube competition! Hopefully this will give people an excuse to try computer cubes  Computer cubes are quite fun in my opinion, and they give you the opportunity to play with and practice puzzles that you wouldn't normally get a chance to see.

Here are the rules. _Please_ read these if you haven't yet!
- Please do all of the scrambles for a given round in a row. You get to decide when to start counting solves; that is, at some point before a solve you should decide that you will start counting times. At that point the next 3/5/12 solves you do on that puzzle count towards the competition and you may not do practice solves until you are done with the round. Do not rescramble; if you get a difficult scramble or make a mistake, just keep going, like in a real competition. However, if the program crashes or some other computer-related problem happens that prevents you from completing the solve, you may discard that solve and do a new one in its place. If you don't do enough scrambles I will add on DNS's at the end when calculating your average.
- You may use any simulator you want, although obviously you can't use a physical cube. If you want, you can even switch to a different simulator during the average, as long as you continue counting every solve you attempt.
- If the simulator you use lets you use any amount of inspection, please don't use more than 15 seconds, although I probably won't penalize you if you go over.
- If you submit very fast times that I don't believe you are capable of, please also provide some kind of proof that you can get those times. It doesn't have to be a high-quality video or anything; I just don't want people to win by cheating.
- For the Pyraminx event, you do not have to use a simulator with trivial tips, as I know not all simulators support this.
- At the end of the competition, for each event the top 5 people will receive, respectively, 6, 4, 3, 2, and 1 point(s). A DNF finish will not receive any points, however, and if fewer than 5 people get points in an event the remaining prizes will simply not be given. The final competition ranking is just a list of the people with the most points.

I personally recommend the following simulators:
- hi-games for the NxNxN cubes.
- ryanheise.com blind sim for 3x3x3 BLD.
- gelatinbrain for the Dino Cube, FTO, Gigaminx, Helicopter Cube, Skewb, and Super-X (they also have the NxNxN cubes, Pyraminx, and Megaminx).
- jfly's sims for Pyraminx, Megaminx, and Square-1.
- Mitchell Stern's NxN clock simulator for 5x5 and 10x10 clock (it also has 3x3 clock).
- jsclock (dvorak version) or Tim Sun's sim for 3x3 clock.

This competition finished at the end of October (that is, midnight PST on the night of October 31th). The final results can be found here.

The current list of puzzles are as follows:
- *2x2x2*: Average of 12.
- *3x3x3*: Average of 12.
- *4x4x4*: Average of 5.
- *5x5x5*: Average of 5.
- *6x6x6*: Average of 5.
- *7x7x7*: Average of 5.
- *3x3x3 BLD*: Best of 5.
- *Clock (3x3)*: Average of 12.
- *Clock (5x5)*: Average of 12.
- *Clock (10x10)*: Average of 5.
- *Dino Cube*: Average of 12.
- *Face-Turning Octahedron*: Average of 5. (New! This is gelatinbrain 4.1.2.)
- *Gigaminx*: Mean of 3.
- *Helicopter Cube*: Average of 5.
- *Megaminx*: Average of 5.
- *Pyraminx*: Average of 12.
- *Skewb*: Average of 12.
- *Square-1*: Average of 5.
- *Super-X*: Average of 5.

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Pedro (Oct 1, 2009)

-Clock (3x3) = *12.1876* [11.66, 12.058, 16.809, 11.805, (20.488), (8.788), 13.334, 13.527, 9.285, 11.721, 11.894, 9.783]

bleh, failed, too many mistakes


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 2, 2009)

2x2x2: 5.20 5.98 7.63 7.25 7.20 8.03 6.52 3.95 4.80 5.36 6.20 6.45
average: 6.259
Not bad.

3x3x3: 15.05 19.50 15.34 20.13 13.92 14.98 14.92 14.31 15.61 18.72 15.03 17.25
average: 16.071
New PB!!! Also had my first sub-15 average of 5 in there.

4x4x4: 58.19 56.84 54.16 55.63 63.95
average: 56.886

5x5x5:

maybe
Sq-1:
Megaminx:
3x3x3 BLD:
Dino cube:
Pyraminx:


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Oct 2, 2009)

super-x: 
53) :59 (1:13) :55 1:09
Average: 1:01
Holy...

As for why I haven't been doing this lately, I blame college admissions, which is only intensifying this month. There's also something else which is taking just as much time, although is 60000x as awesome. Moral of the story: I'm really busy but still like to spend some time releasing stress on the super-x. Be back to normal in a couple of months (except for that other thing, but without college apps it shouldn't have that huge of an effect on this).


----------



## wrbcube4 (Oct 2, 2009)

2x2:
3x3:
4x4:
3x3 BLD:
Square-1:


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 2, 2009)

4x4x4: 44.38 (DP), (38.36), (46.64 (O)), 40.86, 40.21 DP (but OLL skip)
=> 41.82

Comment: Gah, should've warmed up. On the first one, the red centre was already solved so I decided to start counting on this solve.

5x5x5: (1:05.53), (1:13.56), 1:10.52, 1:06.79, 1:08.05

=> 1:08.45

Comment: Pretty good  I did some warming up the day before 

I want to do megaminx but I keep experiencing many delays with j-fly's sim, even though I turned off antialiasing and reduced the fps.


----------



## Lucas (Oct 2, 2009)

3x3x3: 20.00	20.05	21.17	19.66	(17.08)	22.61	19.53	18.67	(DNF)	19.78	21.01	19.27
=> *20.18* Not bad for me.

4x4x4: (1:20.94) 1:27.56 1:24.18 (1:38.05) 1:25.49
=> *1:25.74*

2x2x2: 6.66 8.03 7.56 6.72 7.47 (8.56) 5.34 (4.67) 6.69 7.17 8.03 7.58
=> *7.13*

Dino cube: 23.47 21.41 28.91 18.56 24.78 (16.03) 19.34 25.18 27.56 31.89 (32.63) 22.54
=> *24.36*


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 2, 2009)

3x3x3: 15.75
15.55, 15.04, 17.02, 16.10, (22.52), 14.38, 14.83, 14.30, 17.78, (13.28), 16.96, 15.57


----------



## dbax0999 (Oct 4, 2009)

David Adams:

Clock:4.486, 5.438, 6.315, 7.130, 7.461, 5.993, 5.180, 5.815, 6.976, 6.300, 6.292, 5.463 = 6.0902
Comments: Finally got around to doing this. Pretty good avg if I do say so myself. 

Pyraminx: 6.375, 4.640, 7.453, 6.156, 5.547, 6.687, 6.516, 10.781, 5.016, 6.485, 9.703, 8.641 = 6.858

2x2: 4.61, 9.72, 5.72, 4.00, 2.64, 7.60, 6.61, 4.89, 8.91, 5.03, 10.86, 4.89 = 6.20 
Comments: Once Hays gives me my 2x2 inner edge piece back and I can resume learning CLL these times should drop 

3x3: 35.09, 18.42, 25.16, 16.89, 20.63, 16.72, 32.14, 26.56, 17.31, 17.50, 29.66, 25.31 = 22.96 (σ = 5.26)

4x4: 1:42.735, 1:46.468, 1:33.891, 1:28.032, 1:30.390 = 1:35.672 (σ = 5.19) 
Comments: Should have warmed up... but I wanted to get it over with


----------



## Neo63 (Oct 5, 2009)

Square-1: 
(48.21) 47.59 41.36 (28.43) 32.88 = 40.61 

this is my first time trying this, I did pretty good in the end  so close to sub-40 though


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 9, 2009)

17 down, 2 to go. A bad month for me - no time to practice - I got worse at many of them. I really doubt I'll do the face-turning octahedron - I haven't had much time to try to figure out how to do it.

*2x2x2:* 16.92, 16.56, 13.98, 13.48, (19.00), (9.55), 12.67, 12.31, 13.19, 16.19, 18.22, 12.05 = *14.557*
*3x3x3:* 48.16, (34.98), (51.95), 43.25, 45.13, 42.46, 47.62, 51.40, 42.08, 43.02, 38.32, 45.24 = *44.668*
*4x4x4:* 2:36.00 [P], (2:44.82) [OP], 2:29.34 [O], (1:58.67) [O], 2:12.65 [OP] = *2:25.997*
*5x5x5:* 3:57.26, (4:12.63), (3:54.04), 4:07.96, 4:04.48 = *4:03.233*
*6x6x6:* 7:58.25 [O], 7:06.22, 7:32.16 [OP], (9:03.45) [O], (6:28.51) = *7:32.21*
*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF, 5:04.38, 3:54.47, DNF, DNF = *3:54.47*
Comment: A nice solve. I suspect the fifth one was going to be good too, but I got interrupted. 
*Clock (3x3):* 18.822, 19.947, 19.041, 16.212, 18.494, 15.383, 20.149, 19.867, 16.022, (15.350), (24.666), 18.148 = *18.209*
*Clock (5x5):* 1:38.770, 1:42.741, (1:47.524), 1:23.679, 1:27.365, 1:22.051, 1:19.673, 1:26.184, 1:20.137, 1:21.059, 1:21.613, (1:11.212) = *1:26.327*
*Clock (10x10):* (5:48.929), (5:26.267), 5:46.535, 5:30.481, 5:34.701 = *5:37.239*
*Dino Cube:* 29, 35, 30, 29, 36, 25, 33, 20, (39), (18), 19, 29 = *28.500*
Comment: Wow, that was so bad.
*Gigaminx:* 28:39, 27:43, 24:07 = *26:49.667*
Comment: I was hoping solving a real gigaminx would be good practice for this. It wasn't.
*Helicopter Cube:* 5:22 (P), 4:27 (P), (3:31), 3:41, (6:35) (P) = *4:30.000*
Comment: I think I was lucky last month. This is still quite hard for me - I can't see the setup moves fast enough.
*Megaminx:* (6:25), 6:02, 4:55, 5:03, (4:46) = *5:20.00*
Comment: Maybe I should have warmed up? 
*Pyraminx:* 20, 24, 23, 24, (33), 23, 25, 18, 25, (16), 19, 23 = *22.400*
Comment: Hey, that wasn't bad for me. Still using gelatinbrain.
*Skewb:* 32, 55, (2:23), 1:02, 1:09, 1:15, 56, 36, (31), 1:04, 50, 56 = *55.500*
Comment: In the middle there, I seemed to completely lose my ability to control gelatinbrain - I completely scrambled the cube a couple of times along the way because I just couldn't control it. I hate when that happens!
*Square-1:* (1:04.08), (3:24.81) (P), 2:20.45 (P), 1:12.07, 1:24.92 = *1:39.147*
Comment: The second and third were just disasters - I messed up 3 algorithms each time and had to almost start over.
*Super-X:* 6:38 (P), 5:43, 8:07 (P), (9:16) (P), (5:06) = *6:49.333*


----------



## Faz (Oct 10, 2009)

2X2: 1.86, 4.36, 4.55, 5.19, 4.88, 13.89, 8.25, 0.24[WAT], 2.70, 5.55, 5.14, 5.16 = 4.76

3x3: 11.30, 16.30, 13.95, 19.89, 14.53, 15.94, 12.45, 18.55, 16.84, 17.31, 14.98, 13.64 = 15.45


----------



## MrData (Oct 29, 2009)

2x2

Average of 12: 3.12
1. 3.92 B U F2 B' D B2 F2 L' D2 L' F2 U2 B2 L
2. 3.49 D R2 F L R2 U2 L2 R F2 L2 R2 B2 F2 R2 U2 B R D L F
3. 2.83 L2 D U2 R U' B2 R2 U R2 D2 F B R' B2 D B2 D
4. 3.24 B2 U2 B F' U2 D2 R L' B2 D' L2 D' U2 F
5. 3.64 R2 L2 B2 L2 D L2 R2 F2 D L2 D F2 R U2 D2 R B' D2 F2 R B2 F
6. 4.36 F L2 U2 D F2 B' F B2 R D2 B2 L2 R2 B2 L2 B F2 R2 U B2 F2 L2 B2
7. 3.11 U L2 U B2 R2 U F2 R D R2 D B2 F2 R L2 R2 L2 B L D2 R D F2 D
8. (4.55) B F L R2 U F L' B R2 D2 F2 R F B R U2 R2 U2 R2 L2 U2 F2 R2
9. (0.11) B F2 L2 B2 D U B2 L2 B2 R2 D U2 D L2 U2 R
10. 3.05 R L2 R B U B2 F2 B' U B2 R D2 R2 F' D F2 L' R L2 F
11. 1.14 L F B2 D2 F2 D2 L2 R2 B2 U B2 F R' U' F L
12. 2.42 U F2 D2 R B2 R U B2 L2 R D U2 D2 F2 U2 F R2 D B' U2


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 29, 2009)

Square-1: 33.25, 26.86, (35.36), 26.34, (24.69) = 28.82
2x2: 2.08, 5.70, (0.30), (12.31), 7.23, 7.33, 6.77, 6.30, 6.50, 2.92, 8.77, 2.64 = 5.62
3x3: 22.58, 21.64, 21.64, 19.06, 25.92, 25.16, (30.30), 25.52, 19.83, (18.89), 23.05, 22.00 = 22.64 (9 G-perms :/ )


----------



## qqwref (Oct 30, 2009)

I did everything 

*2x2*: 4.64, 5.80, 4.41, 4.38, 3.80, (2.39), 4.66, 6.69, 3.16, 5.09, (12.30), 8.36 => 5.099
*3x3*: 12.30, 12.64, 14.27, 11.78, 12.05, (16.41), 13.83, (10.97), 14.67, 11.64, 16.30, 16.05 => 13.553
*4x4*: (50.110), 49.031, (35.594), 43.422, 40.625 => 44.359
*5x5*: 1:14.203, 1:09.266, (1:37.562), (1:07.047), 1:10.015 => 1:11.161
*6x6*: (2:02.22), 2:16.42, 2:07.70, 2:18.06, (2:28.83) => 2:14.060
*7x7*: 3:15.99, (3:03.00), 3:16.64, 3:17.02, (3:20.09) => 3:16.550
*3x3 BLD*: DNF DNF DNF DNF 3:25.03 => 3:25.03
woooo
*Clock (3x3)*: 6.149, 5.964, (8.227), 7.329, 6.792, 5.799, 6.848, 7.368, 5.803, 5.767, (5.536), 6.343 => 6.4162
*Clock (5x5)*: 27.031, (30.266), 29.375, 27.312, 26.406, 29.297, 27.093, (25.578), 27.765, 25.937, 29.031, 26.344 => 27.559
what is this i dont even
*Clock (10x10)*: (2:25.594), 2:16.407, 2:16.766, (2:13.406), 2:14.860 => 2:16.011
wait, what
*Dino Cube*: 8, 7, 9, 10, 7, 9, 9, 8, 10, 15, (5), (16) => 9.2
*FTO*: (1:50), 1:29, 1:32, 1:46, (1:19) => 1:35.7
*Gigaminx*: 8:24, 8:22, 7:39 => 8:08.3
OMG 7:39...
*Helicopter Cube*: (53), 42, 44, (35), 50 => 45.3
*Megaminx*: 1:18.47, (1:20.74), (1:13.53), 1:20.48, 1:20.06 => 1:19.67
*Pyraminx*: (6.359), 3.765, 5.641, (3.735), 5.297, 6.062, 3.812, 4.312, 4.969, 4.578, 6.328, 4.406 => 4.917
sub-5 
*Skewb*: (30), 21, 11, 18, 12, 12, 19, 24, 14, 20, (9), 11 => 16.2
SD was 4.5, haha.
*Square-1*: 29.64, (20.72), 26.24, (42.63), 31.39 => 29.09
*Super-X*: 1:18, 1:21[p], 1:16, (2:00[p]), (59) => 1:18.3


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Oct 30, 2009)

qqwref said:


> I did everything
> 
> [*Gigaminx*: 8:24, 8:22, *7:39 *=> 8:08.3
> OMG 7:39...



 my best is 53:27 but it was my only try.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 1, 2009)

2x2

(2.49), 5.39, 4.78, (6.23), 2.97, 5.25, 4.22, 5.83, 2.89, 6.00, 5.41, 3.81 = 4.65

meh


----------



## qqwref (Nov 1, 2009)

Competition is over!  Results will come at some point.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 1, 2009)

last entry ftw


----------



## qqwref (Nov 2, 2009)

Here are the final results, and then the rankings for all events:

*Final Results*
*1:*: qqwref - 100 points!!!
*2:*: Mike Hughey - 48 points!!
*3:*: Robert-Y - 12 points!
4: dbax0999 - 11 points
5: fazrulz, Lucas, & trying-to-speedcube...: 7 points
8: Ethan Rosen & MrData: 6 points
10: fanwuq: 5 points
11: DavidWoner: 4 points
12: Neo63, Pedro, & Sa967St: 3 points

Individual events:

```
[B]2x2[/B]
1. MrData: 3.120
2. DavidWoner: 4.655
3. fazrulz: 4.764
4. qqwref: 5.099
5. trying-to-speedcube...: 5.624
6. dbax0999: 6.198
7. fanwuq: 6.259
8. Lucas: 7.125
9. Mike Hughey: 14.557

[B]3x3[/B]
1. qqwref: 13.553
2. fazrulz: 15.449
3. Sa967St: 15.753
4. fanwuq: 16.071
5. Lucas: 20.175
6. trying-to-speedcube...: 22.640
7. dbax0999: 22.958
8. Mike Hughey: 44.668

[B]4x4[/B]
1. Robert-Y: 41.817
2. qqwref: 44.3593
3. fanwuq: 56.887
4. Lucas: 1:25.743
5. dbax0999: 1:35.6720
6. Mike Hughey: 2:25.997

[B]5x5[/B]
1. Robert-Y: 1:08.453
2. qqwref: 1:11.1613
3. Mike Hughey: 4:03.233

[B]6x6[/B]
1. qqwref: 2:14.060
2. Mike Hughey: 7:32.210

[B]7x7[/B]
1. qqwref: 3:16.550

[B]3x3 BLD[/B]
1. qqwref: 3:25.03
2. Mike Hughey: 3:54.47

[B]Clock (3x3)[/B]
1. dbax0999: 6.0902
2. qqwref: 6.4162
3. Pedro: 12.1876
4. Mike Hughey: 18.2085

[B]Clock (5x5)[/B]
1. qqwref: 27.5591
2. Mike Hughey: 1:26.3272

[B]Clock (10x10)[/B]
1. qqwref: 2:16.0110
2. Mike Hughey: 5:37.2390

[B]Dino Cube[/B]
1. qqwref: 9.2
2. Lucas: 24.364
3. Mike Hughey: 28.5

[B]Face-Turning Octahedron[/B]
1. qqwref: 1:35.7

[B]Gigaminx[/B]
1. qqwref: 8:08.3
2. Mike Hughey: 26:49.7

[B]Helicopter Cube[/B]
1. qqwref: 45.3
2. Mike Hughey: 4:30.0

[B]Megaminx[/B]
1. qqwref: 1:19.670
2. Mike Hughey: 5:20.0

[B]Pyraminx[/B]
1. qqwref: 4.9170
2. dbax0999: 6.8579
3. Mike Hughey: 22.4

[B]Skewb[/B]
1. qqwref: 16.2
2. Mike Hughey: 55.5

[B]Square-1[/B]
1. trying-to-speedcube...: 28.817
2. qqwref: 29.090
3. Neo63: 40.610
4. Mike Hughey: 1:39.147

[B]Super-X[/B]
1. Ethan Rosen: 1:01.0
2. qqwref: 1:18.3
3. Mike Hughey: 6:49.3
```


----------

